# Corky Fat Boys



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Wading with lures produced a good number of trout yesterday. Best baits were Corky Fatboys. Knee to waist deep water over mud shell mix worked best. Bay Flats Lodge Capt. Jason Wagenfehr #wadefishing #lures #corky #downsouth Mercury Marine Power-Pole Total Boat Control Wet Sounds ForEverlast Inc. Waterloo Rods T.J. Angie Christensen #customhomebuilders #corporate #meetings #conferences #entertainment #Texasbayfishing #Seadriftfishinglodge #POC Simms Fishing Products Costa Sunglasses

www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Building The Table*


----------

